# Hank almost caught a birdie...and he wasn't even trying.



## HanknAng (Jul 21, 2008)

Well, my Hankie is a door darter. This morning I was letting the dogs in and swooosh, out goes a black blur that is Hankie. He takes off running down the length of the porch, then jumps down (only approx. 3ft) onto the ground below. Little did he know before jumping that there was a little bird sitting there. It obviously flew away as soon as he landed, and he (thank god) didn't catch it, but oh did he freak out, :lol: I believe that his life long dream is to someday catch a bird. As soon as he seen it fly away he crouched down, army style and thats when I scooped him up and took him back in. Now he's sitting at the window sulking atback Silly boy.


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

Silly boy  Sounds like he had a pretty exciting day though :lol: 

seashell


----------

